# Blood Red / Eggy Shapes Drain, Widnes – July 2010



## Gone85 (Jul 3, 2010)

After picking Appo up we set off in search for drains/culverts further afield then the one explored, Myself, Appo & Sui checked out a system that turned out to be nothing and then pulled another manhole up under some shrubbery and disappeared.

The top system (Eggy Shapes) finally linked up to Blood Red after a mile or so, Massive thanks to Pace & Droid because I wouldn’t have known I was inside Blood Red if it wasn’t for them explaining it to me.

After walking as far as we could because of silt and deep water we turned around and sat in one of the many chambers with a brick staircase and wooden slated rooftop. The cameras came out and we took pictures on our return journey to Sui’s motor, Going through RCP coated with Fiberglass or Resin of some sort from the late 80’s, RBP, Egg shaped brick pipe, Concrete & Brickwork chambers up to the grated infall.

We had our own ideas to name this place, Some of these being; Roots Manuva, Silt Makes You Sick & Rubble Drain. Just as we left the drain we met some of the locals asking for cigarettes and what we had been doing. ‘You just doing it for something to do? Yeah pretty much. ‘Laters boys’.

























































Happy days & Cheers for looking, Gone...​


----------



## tommo (Jul 3, 2010)

thats not a bad looking drain, nice one GONE, i like pic 2 as well, is it very big down there


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 3, 2010)

Great pics dude! Beautifully lit, fave has to be the stairs!


----------



## skeleton key (Jul 3, 2010)

Great shots and good report guys,happy days indeed 
‘Laters boys’. lol 

SK


----------



## King Al (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice one Gone like the steps and pic 6


----------

